# Broody Hen's



## Tanji (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 2 broody hens and decided I would let them hatch a small amount of eggs, A Silky and a Partridge Cochin Banty. The problem is they insist on hatching in the same little nest box and its a little higher than I would like, they are constantly steeling from each other! So I was wondering if any ideas on what I should do to be successful in letting them hatch some eggs? I have tried each girl in a lower nest and they abandon the eggs only to go up to the other nest and steel the eggs again from the other bird. what should I do?
Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## tdeal123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like the nest box may be bit too large. If I understand, they are 'side by side'. May want to try reducing box size with spacer so one one bird can occupy. Optionally, a make shift divider might help. Keep us posted on progress!


----------

